# bladder infection and incontinence



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Is Bella spayed?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If she is not spayed, things should improve once the ABs take effect. Pups also tend to go through a phase of forgetting all they have learned around 5 - 7 months, so she may regress a little then! Spayed dogs - especially if spayed very early - can develop mild incontinence, often when sleeping or only half awake, but as an infection has already been diagnosed then that would seem to be the most likely explanation.


----------



## gitane59 (Dec 9, 2010)

No she is not spayed yet.


----------



## Poodles times 2 (Aug 14, 2010)

It is very common for incontinence to occur when there is a bladder infection present. Once the infection has cleared up, I would expect the incontinence to end as well. Does she have access to water 24/7, even in her crate? This is essential for the infection to be cured, as is diligently giving the abx as the vet prescribed. If she doesn't drink water that much, usually adding a pinch of salt to (wet) food can help. (My vet suggested this for my dogs when needed.)

Just as in humans, females are more prone to infections partly due to the shorter length of the female urethra.

I went through a similar experience with Lucy, my cairn mix just last winter. Although her situation turned out not to be an infection, the treatment was the same when we thought it was.

I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, water consumption is very important. I had a schnauzer that had multiple episodes of bladder stones (and surgeries). My vet back then suggested giving him chicken broth (boiling a piece of chicken breast in a few cups of water, no salt no oil). That should encourage your dog to drink more fluid.


----------



## gitane59 (Dec 9, 2010)

*bladder infection and incontinence -updated*

Well I think we are finally getting things resolved. Bella had a mild bladder infection which we treated with a 2 week routine of antibiotics. This improved things dramatically but house breaking and excessive drinking was still a big concern after 4 more weeks.
We returned to our vet who did a full blood test workup and cultured urinalysis including BUN numbers to rule out JRD. All test's came back normal except for her urine specific gravity which we are told indicates her urine concentration ability which we retested a third time by capturing a sample of the first pee of the day Saturday morning.
Our vet called us yesterday after noon and reported that it too looked fine as well.
Is seems that medically there is nothing causing the housebreaking issues and excess water consumption
We have also struggled with loose stool since we got her as well.
In discussion with the vet Saturday she was encouraging us to change to a better quality food. She has been on Pedigree puppy since we got her as this is what the breeder used.
She was pushing Royal Canin or Hills Science Diet, but after some online research and reading I can't see a significant difference in Pedigree and the others the vet was pushing.
After some further reading I found the Blue Buffalo line of dog food and made a decision to switch Saturday afternoon.
We started Saturday evening mixing the BB and Pedigree 50/50 and cannot believe the improvements already.
She is calmer the last two day's, her stools have definitely been firmer, she is drinking dramatically less water, and her urine is noticeable more yellow and she is going pee less frequently.
It seems that her food may be at the route of our problems.
Here's hoping the positive success continues.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm glad to hear Bella is more comfortable and you've switched her to a great new food. Good for both of you!! She's lucky she's yours, you're really doing right by her. I've said it before and I'll say it again; it's often the case that "mother knows best." Vets simply aren't always the best source for sound nutritional advice for our dogs. That might sound counter-intuitive, but it continues to prove to be so. I hope your little girl feels 100% well and is soon 100% reliable with her potty habits. Good luck!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats wonderful!!! So glad you made the decision to switch her to a better food!! I hope things continue to improve!!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

So glad you've seemingly found a solution - good for you!


----------

